# PSA: tacks Kings/Tunitas



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Reposting.. perhaps scubaboob beginning his terrorism on cyclists?

From: Crist J. Clark <[email protected]>
Subject: [AltoVelo] Tacks at Tunitas/Kings and Skyline


When the B-Ride got to the top of Kings and Skyline this
morning, two of us got flats from tacks, and we found
dozens more spread around. It sure looks like someone
deliberately put thumb tacks out in the open space on
the Tunitas side of the road where bikes often stop for
a breather or regroup after coming up Kings or Tunitas.

We picked up a lot of them, but weren't systematic about
it, there are still more there. You may want to avoid
that area (stop at the side road off the top of Kings
or stay way to the side on the Tunitas roadway) for
a while.
-- 
Crist J. Clark


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. Planning on being there tomorrow so I'll watch out.


----------

